# Farting Goats???



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

My goats fart a lot and it smells. Is this something normal for goats? I am mid switching them in their diet to more protein and calcium via free choice alfalfa pellets and new grain on the milk stand. I make sure to add little by little to now overwhelm them with something new but, they are still farting a lot. One of the does seems to have some significantly clumpy poop while the other doe isn't as bad but still a little clumpy. Is this because of the diet shift? Or, is there something else I should be one the look out for?


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah just dont get your face too close to their behindsound:
Goats do pass gas & freshly burped up cud is just as bad.
Change in diet could be a contributing factor to the clumpy poo, one gal's system might be a little more sensitve than the others.
You are changing slowly right?


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

Goat Servant said:


> Yeah just dont get your face too close to their behindsound:
> Goats do pass gas & freshly burped up cud is just as bad.
> Change in diet could be a contributing factor to the clumpy poo, one gal's system might be a little more sensitve than the others.
> You are changing slowly right?


Yeah definitely changing slowly by the cup  I was trimming one girl's hooves today and... wow. Unfortunately was too close to the behind. Stinky.:yuck:


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

My goats fart and queef ( sp) when the are prego it is disgusting and my kids are appalled by it when them farting is just hilarious? Go figure?


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I particularly like the sneeze/fart combo move.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

April said:


> I particularly like the sneeze/fart combo move.


LOL...I was thinking the exact same thing! Little Black usually garbs up a cud, then sneezes and farts at the same time. Then bless his heart, he looks at us like..what?!?!?


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sherry in Iowa said:


> LOL...I was thinking the exact same thing! Little Black usually garbs up a cud, then sneezes and farts at the same time. Then bless his heart, he looks at us like..what?!?!?


:smiley-laughing013:

These are all wonderful!


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

April said:


> I particularly like the sneeze/fart combo move.


:bouncy:


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

April said:


> I particularly like the sneeze/fart combo move.


ROFL, my goats haven't done that yet, though my horses love the buck/fart/gallop combo. We call it their gas power.


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha Ha HA! Very clever.


----------

